# Technical Component Billing



## Sheila1112 (Oct 7, 2010)

Can a free standing facility bill the technical component only when an outside physician uses fluoroscopy owned by the facility to perform a procedure??  Is there any reason why the facility would not be able to enter into an agreement with an outside physician to provide equipment for his use and then bill the technical component??

Anywhere I can find information about this??

Thank you in advance for your help,
Sheila


----------



## nelsong5 (Oct 10, 2010)

Let me try an narrow a little but your question see if can help answer it.

What is your facility? (Independent Diagnostic Testing Facility, Medical Clinic, Portable, etc)

Are you a Medicare Provider?


----------



## Sheila1112 (Oct 12, 2010)

It is a free standing facility owned by a radiologist also a Medicare provider.  A physician from across the hall want to peform procedures using our equipment (fluoroscopy).  We want to know if it is ok to bill the TC portion of these services.

Thank you for your help,
Sheila


----------



## nelsong5 (Oct 22, 2010)

OK you need the order of the doctor and you need a technician hired by your facility to do the study. If you do those 2 things you can bill.

Hope this helps


----------

